# Cat proofing garden?



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

The girls have too much energy for the house to contain and I am looking at ways I can let them out in the garden. I am too scared to just let them go after losing Gracie on the road outside our house. I am wondering if just putting 6 ft fences around the garden would be enough to keep the girls in. Ideally I would like them to be able to use a catflap so they can be in the garden without us having to be out there as well (in england they would never get to go outside!)

So basically how have you cat proofed your gardens. Are just high fences enough? My garden is completly surrounded by other people gardens so I have many other people to think about.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

It won't work. I have a 7/8 foot brick wall around my house, they get up it in a flash. One of them can do it in pretty much 1 jump, the others kinda get 3/4 of the way up and seem to literally climb the wall the rest of the way.

I think your best solution would be a cat enclosure, but that will eat into your garden too. From pictures I've seen they can look pretty cool though.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Well I think you'd be better off just making them a cat enclosure or buying one. Below are a few sites that show various cat enclosures people have built.

You can easily build one attached to a window in your house or have one seperate from your house but then you'd have to carry them out to the enclosure.

http://www.catsofaustralia.com/cat-enclosures.htm
http://www.animalnetwork.com/cats/enclosure.asp
http://www.oceanbug.com/catrun/index.html
http://www.xmission.com/~emailbox/catrun.htm
http://www.thecatsden.net/ (my MIL actually has her house featured on this site.)


There is something called cat fencing that is supposed to keep them in your yard but have no idea if it works.

http://www.purrfectfence.com/


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Lilac* said:


> There is something called cat fencing that is supposed to keep them in your yard but have no idea if it works.
> 
> http://www.purrfectfence.com/


That looks quite cool, they'd have to be **** good to get out of that.

On one of those enclosures I liked the materials needed/used hehe.



> Building Dimensions, Materials and Sources
> Overall Dimensions - 12' x 20' x 10'
> 
> Labor - One boyfriend/fiancé helper – Not for sale


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Zalensia said:


> That looks quite cool, they'd have to be **** good to get out of that.


It would be like living in Colditz having that around the house 8O 

Mick.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

We have the same situation... a busy road behind our back yard and a 6-foot fence that our cats could get over in one jump. We built an outdoor enclosure for them so they can get out and get fresh air, but they're contained and can't get car-squished or get into trouble:










They LOVE it and I'm so glad we did it. 

Andi


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

[/quote]It would be like living in Colditz having that around the house 8O Mick.[/quote] LOL!

I have a chicken wire fence cap on my yard, like the top of that fence. Friends joke I have a concentration camp because of how it looks but I don't care I want a safe secure place for the Kitty's. So it is well worth it. My cats enjoy being outside and it is a cost efficient way for us all to be happy. I can still enjoy the yard and play with the cats too. They can not get out so they can not be hurt or lost. Good luck with finding your solution!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ya, those cat fences are pretty ugly, for sure. But they're also the only kind of fence that works, for sure. Doublemom's enclosure looks pretty spiffy....I like the log staircase.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I agree some can look pretty nasty, but I think if thery are done properly they can look good.


----------

